# Tinc self inflicted injury



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

I am trying to get rid of the parasites in my tinc. I am giving her panacure and have to clean out the tank weekly. It seems like every time I have to take her out of her tank she starts to freak out, jumping against the glass and top of the tank. she will do this for several days every the cleaning. Now she has scrapes between her eyes and on her nose.

Does anyone else have this problem? Is there anything I can do for her to make the experience less stressful. I am somewhat at a loss on what to do.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you removing the frog from the permanent viv? Or do you have it in a hospital tank/isolation container?


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

She is in a 5g container with a piece of wood she can hide in, a water dish, and sphagnum moss down as bedding. Every week I clean out the tank, remove the moss, boil the wood, use a razor on the glass, wipe the glass down with a disinfectant cloth. then rinse the glass off with water, then put in new moss.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

This is what she did to herself. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

What do you do with her while you are cleaning?
Could you make a similar second isolation tank, so she can be transferred directly into the clean one and left alone to settle down? This might eliminate some of her stress.
Then you can take your time redoing her old 'apartment', and give it a week to settle in too.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah I am making her a new tank now. I just drilled it yesterday. I am going to transfer her directly into it this time and see if she reacts differently. If so I will keep switching back and forth until she is off the meds.


will the marks heal on her head?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

We have had issues like this when putting a large tinc into a smaller container. We have found the following two methods helpful for calming them down.
1. Place the container in box & close the lid. Can be a cooler, cardboard box, etc...
2. Place a towel over the container.

The darkness will calm them down.


----------

